# Identifying a Yanmar



## RichardM (Jan 31, 2007)

I have a three cylinder Yanmar diesel which has the fresh water intake to cool the internal cooling circuit. Is there a way to precisely identify which Yanmar it is, e.g. 3GM30, 3GMD, 3GM30F, through the engine serial number? The engine is in a 1985 Cal 33 is almost certainly original to the boat. 


TIA for any help/suggestions.

RichardM
S/V Raven
Cal 33


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

If it is a fresh water cooled motor (ie has anti-freeze in the heat exchanger), that it is most likely a 3GM30F. The F means Fresh Water cooled. A 3GM30 is raw water cooled. I haven't heard of a 3GMD, but that doesn't mean it couldn't be that.

I have a 3GM30F motor in my boat. If you are looking at the pulley's, the oil filter is to the right, the sea water impeller is to the lower left, behind the lowest pulley and the air intake is on the right side, top, about half down the length.

DrB


----------



## aa3jy (Jul 23, 2006)

You could also have a 3GM30 that was converted to fresh water. Do you have a Yanmar Service manual?


----------



## RichardM (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes, I have a manual, but am not sure its what came with the engine/boat. Its at the boat, so I can't check specifics right now. 

The fresh water impeller is off to the left as you are looking at the front of the engine, if that's any help.


----------



## casey1999 (Oct 18, 2010)

RichardM said:


> I have a three cylinder Yanmar diesel which has the fresh water intake to cool the internal cooling circuit. Is there a way to precisely identify which Yanmar it is, e.g. 3GM30, 3GMD, 3GM30F, through the engine serial number? The engine is in a 1985 Cal 33 is almost certainly original to the boat.
> 
> TIA for any help/suggestions.
> 
> ...


There should be a name plate on the engine (in the area where the belts are), might need to wipe the area with rag to find it. The name plate should state model and serial number. There should be a name plate also on the transmission (oposite side from where belts are). 3GMD is a direct sea water cooled 3 cylinder Yanmar. Check the pic, name plate is hard to see but is the green/silver rectangle between the belts, just above the place where a hand crank would go.


----------



## Ilenart (Jul 23, 2007)

I use to have a Yanmar 2QM20H and the name plate was in a difficult place to see on the left hand side of the engine (facing forward) hard up against the bulkhead. The only way I could see it was to to take a photgraph of it with a small camera with a flash as there was only a couple of inches space. The serial number was enscribed on the engine just to the left of the name plate.

Ilenart


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

My 1985 Cal 33-2 has a 3GM30F so I'm pretty sure that's what you have. A Yanmar dealer should be able to confirm that from the nameplate data.


----------



## RichardM (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the information. I'll go up tomorrow and get the information off the engine and check with a dealer. 

Nice to hear from another Cal 33 owner.


----------



## OasisII (Dec 25, 2007)

The designation on my 3GM30 name plate is: 3GM30 93.
Engine was installed in 98. Yard mechanic told me that the 93 designated the year when the engine was built. Some on these forums advised that the engine was converted to fresh water which is why there is no "F" on the end of the number.

Turns out all wrong. Another mechanic told me that it was definitely not converted. After speaking with Mack Boring I learned that some individual boat builders had their own model designation put on the engine. In my case, the "F" was deleted from the model number and the "93" was specific to a boat builder. The engine never made it to the builder - probably due to an order cancellation. 

I never took the serial number any further to learn who originally ordered the engine or what year it was built.

Mike


----------



## mustangxr (Jul 21, 2015)

I am looking at a prospective purchase of a a boat that has been re-engined with a 3GM30F. The serial number is 10531 from the plate on the front of the engine.

Is there any way to ascertain the year of manufacture of this engine from the serial number?? 

I do know that THAT ENGINE WAS ONLY PRODUCED FROM 1983 to 2005.
Due to changes in ownership, I am unable to find out what year the 3GMF engine was installed to replace the 2GM that was the standard manufacturers install in 1979. The boat is a 1979.

Maybe someone with a known year of 3GM30F with a serial number similar to this one could give us a clue.

The hour meter would have helped ascertain the engine condition/age but the stock engine was removed at 1222 hours. That hour meter remains with that number showing. A new hour meter was installed at some point, right next to the old one, but never hooked up.......ir still reads ZERO?!?! Go figure!

Since the average sailboat user runs about 200 hours per year, that would point to the engine being replaced about 6 years from 1979, or 1985, by dividing the 1222 by 200. That's as far as we can guess, so far.

Thanks for helping,
Pete


----------



## ecaldwel (Jul 11, 2004)

Pete, you may need several replies to pinpoint this so here's my info
3GM30F serial E-22229
Installed in late 1998 in my 1999 model Hunter 340. Note the E in the serial number which refers to "European" builds of the engine. So far this has only shown up in my water pump spares as it uses a different impeller.


----------



## mustangxr (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks Capt. Ed,

Hopefully, others will come up with some serial numbers and dates of launching so I can get a rough idea of the age of this engine.

I asked at the local Yanmar Dealer, who made a call to USA but the reply was negative on the date of manufacture.
Maybe I need to send a note to Yanmar in Japan to get an answer.
Cheers, Pete


----------

